# lowrance 5x dsi mono---lowrance hds 5



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

in the market for a new fishfinder basically using on lake erie, and i need some opinions between both of them, read their both great but never owned any, any info. greatly appreciated


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I was looking at both the hds5 and the elite-5 dsi before I found the Humminbird 597 HD DI yesterday. Every retailer I could find was back ordered, including Humminbird... Found ONE new-in-box on ebay, $30 cheaper, so I pounced! Same retail price as the Elite-5 dsi, but also has the standard "2d" sonar along with down imaging & chart plotter. The elite-5 dsi has ONLY down imaging sonar. 

However, he hds5 would be the way to go if, in the future, you wanted to buy the add-on module Lss-1 for side imaging (another $500 or so.)

Never owned a Lowrance product, but I've read their customer service is horrible. That along with the Humminbirds features, is what swayed me from Lowrance.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks greatly appreciated for ur help


----------

